# Old Corn Picker



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is an interesting corn picker I found on my journey this past week. I'd LOVE to have this one!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Truly interesting and truly old. Looks like, judging from the left wheel, it is ground driven? Which would mean, it was designed to pulled by mules? If so, the tongue was shorted for use behind a tractor. Still, it would take quite a bit of space to turn the thing around.

Enjoyed seeing the picture and speculating on how it works. All the pictures taken on your weekend trip are even better than I was expecting. Thanks fer posting.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I couldn't find a tag or casting ID on it, but I THINK it is a McCormick-Deering. I sure would like to have it! I GOTTA find out who owns these things, so I can see if it is for sale! It is ground driven and looks like it would be fun to operate.


----------

